# US Vintage Trans AM and USGT National Points Championship



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

OK guys this is part two of the change happening with the USVTA.

The main idea behind all of this is to allow us racers a chance to really race against each other with out having to really travel the map.

The points system we will use has been in-use by R/C Air Plane racing for well over 35+ years....so the Point system does work. Check out http://www.nmpra.org/raceresults.htm for more info on what they are doing and how long this has been around. The basics are that racers will get points awarded to them based of the number of entries that are at a given race. The more entries = more points that will be at stake with a minimum of 5 racers needed for the points to count. The races that count are any race that follows USVTA/USGT rules. It can be a club race, regional or national event. It doesn't matter- you just need to have 5 entries and follow the USVTA/USGT class rules. Only your 12 best results over the year will count for the National Points. We went with 12 races because we figure that people can try to make 1 race a month and still have a chance to be in the points. Really the way this is structured you can race as many times as you can in a year as long as they are following USVTA/USGT rules at the races. Now we know that some club racing is a little relaxed with the rules and we understand this and accept that not all club racing will be 100% USVTA/USGT rules...ie driver figure or other local rule adjustments to promote racing. However the core rules need to be followed Weight, Motor, ESC, Battery limit, Tires and Bodies.

Here comes the "BUT"--For larger events that offer these classes, they need to follow the rules 100%. So for example, if a race, like say the ROAR nationals, that would not count in the points. As they use their own rules. However a race like the Snowbirds Nationals that does follow USVTA rules that would count and you can see how this is going.

The full rules are on our Google site for anyone to see and download
https://sites.google.com/site/nationalusvtapoints/


Please feel free to ask any questions most everything is covered on the website but we will be on here to help answer anything that pops up. 

We will open enrollment on July 1st and the races will count after August 1st.

Thanks
Rob King and Kevin Kane


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Can the racers themselves submit the results? Doubtful that anyone associated with our track is going to do the work.


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes you may submit your own results:hat:


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

This is the moment you have all been waiting for.......

Tonight at midnight central time zone, the paypal button will go live on the USVTA National Points page:
https://sites.google.com/site/nationalusvtapoints/home?pli=1

It will not appear until midnight. 

At that point, you will be asked to pay and to give your shipping info for the decals. We will issue a confirmation email within a couple days and your official membership number.

Get ready!


----------

